

The 32 startups that will present at Start-Up Chile Demo Day - jot
http://www.slideshare.net/startupchile/ill-be-on-stage-on-the-demo-day

======
andrewcooke
for people (like me!) who didn't know, this is happening may 23 at the GAM
(the place on alameda that burnt down a while back (central santiago)) and
will be streamed live - <http://www.demodaychile.com/eng.html>

is it possible to sign up to attend? the sign-up link isn't working. is it not
yet open?

~~~
eccp
The link is broken on the English version. If you go to
<http://www.demodaychile.com/> click on "Inscríbete para participar" (register
to participate).

------
luisl
I think there might be a lot of things that we at LATAM need to learn BUT, you
guys are feeding a monster of tech developing. We are just, NOT WELL CONNECTED
and we don't know the right people, but we are capable of making amazing and
astonishing inventions. So be patience and keep the high value critics, cause
we will never give up until we move to perfection.

------
ew
Isn't it a bit premature to put your cards on the table and specify what kind
of money you're looking for?

~~~
il
I'm wondering why so many of them are looking for $200K or less. $200K is more
of a friends and family sized round- it's very rarely enough to get a startup
to Series A or profitability.

It seems like saying you're raising a small amount sends a negative signal
that you're not interested in building a big company to investors.

~~~
jmelul
Yeah, it is a tricky subject because if you are raising money down here you
have to adapt to the local environment. There is definitely not as much money
flowing around and the "normal" seed rounds are more in the 100k to 750k range
which is a lot less than what it is in the USA. Down here, investors are more
risk averse and less "smart" so they are more comfortable with smaller
investment steps, especially in the early stages.

In addition, like @mtr mentioned, the money goes much further down here. The
cost of living is around 4 times cheaper and the cost of hiring developers is
getting close to 3 times cheaper and there is a lot less competition for
talent. The good thing is that they have the same amazing climate as Cali down
in Chile ;)

That said, you are definitely right about the signal it sends. I guess the
pitch and the fundraising campaign has to be country sensitive in order to be
more effective.

------
popo5
Im all for startup Chile succeeding, but quite a few of these companies are
merely concepts with webpages..this wouldnt fly in the US...even at some
bschool pitch competitions. The startup Chile folks, while their heart is in
the right place, have some work to do- before you can publicize a startup
incubator globally, you might want to learn proper english.

~~~
ebaysucks
This Demo Day was only open for startups looking for investment. There are
other startups here with operational websites and revenue but who simply
didn't bother with this.

------
jwwest
Regalii seems to be using the GovWorks (now defunct) logo.

[http://www.businesspundit.com/25-internet-startups-that-
bomb...](http://www.businesspundit.com/25-internet-startups-that-bombed-
miserably/) <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GovWorks>

~~~
TomGullen
They are different enough in my opinion

------
latinvc
This is gonna be HUGE and is exactly what the fledgling start-up community in
Santiago needs! Great job guys!

------
cpfohl
Excellent! I've been looking for a good cat-picture website. (j/k)

Very interesting variety of start-ups.

------
rubyrescue
To be clear there are other startups in this round that aren't demoing/raising
cash...

------
chinaloa
Thats cool thats in Chile , Amazing whats going on there +1

